# Water/WasteWater Estimator



## CPCChris (Nov 2, 2017)

Amybody know of a freelancer than can take-off these types of projects?

Our estimating department is slammed and don't have the time nor expertise to get to these types of projects in a timely manner. 

TIA.


----------



## TWRpainting (Jul 9, 2016)

Could we talk over email?


----------



## CPCChris (Nov 2, 2017)

yes. I'll send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## CPCChris (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not able to message you TWR. Will you send me a message with your info please.

Thank you.


----------



## TWRpainting (Jul 9, 2016)

T w r p a i n t i n g @ g m a i l . C o m


----------

